# Looking for special Squash/Melon Seed



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

My friend who just became a full-time prepper is looking for a special squash/melon seed. She said while living in Russia, her neighbors grew a squash like plant. She says it has a long shelf life and would be a great item to add to her preps.

She said it grew up to about 20 lbs. When young, it was pale green and could be eaten. Its diameter is about 8-inches; the flesh is a creamy color, not white. As it matures the outer skin starts to turn a dark tan color.

It can be fried up like potatoes, or chopped up in soups.

If any of you have some Russian friends, or have seen this seed sold in any veggie catalogs or a nurseries, would you let me know?

It sounds like something I'd like to grow as well. I am striving to have something growing all season that I can harvest. I'm working on nut trees, shrubs that bear fruit (blueberries, etc). and groundcover (kinnikinnick) that bears fruit as well. 

If anyone knows about this plant, please let me know. Many thanks!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting, I hope somebody knows and reports back. If anyone is looking for apple trees I got a dozen at Big Horse CreeK Farm in the Carolinas, over 300 heirloom apple tree varieties.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

What part of Russia was your friend from? (that may make a difference, I don't know).

We have some friends who travel to Russia a bit because they have some children that were adopted from there, and they serve missions there. It may be a while before I see them, but I'll ask.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> . . .and groundcover (kinnikinnick) that bears fruit as well.
> 
> If anyone knows about this plant, please let me know. Many thanks!


By any chance would those be ground cherries? They come back every year like a vicious annual, but the fruit is one of the highest in natural pectin for making jelly. I add them to most any fruit mix for jellies and they take on the flavor of what I add them to. They run the ground all under my tomatillos which also come back every year. I just let that spot be their "patch" and leave it alone except for weeding what isn't tomatillos or ground cherry.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinnikinnick is a plant that is native to the Americas and was used by the First Americans in their spiritual ceremonies. The leaves when smoked cause a very mild peaceful feeling.
The berries were used too but at this moment I can't remember how.
It is also called BearBerry and closely resembles Barberry. Very low growing spiny bush-it is native to Michigan for sure... I'll see if I can find a site that has a good picture of it for ya.
Bearberry


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

> She said it grew up to about 20 lbs. When young, it was pale green and could be eaten. Its diameter is about 8-inches; the flesh is a creamy color, not white. As it matures the outer skin starts to turn a dark tan color.


If anyone knows about this plant, please let me know. Many thanks![/QUOTE]

this does not sound line ground cherries if it get this big or am I confused?:dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bout the only thing I can find be one called a Uzbek melon. Here be a bit a info on it I found:

uzbek melon photo - Bing Images

Don't know if that be what yer all lookin fer er not.


----------

